
Experts Increasingly Question Advice Against Widespread Use of Face Masks - l_davis
https://slate.com/news-and-politics/2020/03/experts-question-advice-against-face-mask-use-coronavirus.html
======
mokanfar
Honestly it is the same form of reporting similar to how all the "trading
experts" go on MSNBC and tell everyone the market is going to be fine to
prevent panic selling. In this case they do advise it to prevent people from
hoarding all the masks so there will be some left for the medical
professionals who need them more.

~~~
l_davis
The article didn't mention cloth masks. Not the protection of medical grade
masks to be sure, but they do lessen the probability that the wearer will
infect others. Which will slow the spread.

